# Dunlop 6000 vs 6100 fret wire?



## BenInKY (Aug 12, 2010)

Ok, so I got a custom guitar here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/116854-new-custom-order-day-warrior-content.html

And the fret wire is made of lady parts. I didn't realize 6105 frets were so thin, but I like the frets on my 7421XL and RG270DX much better. 

For people that have refretted guitars and have a lot of experience with these 2 sizes, which do you think I should go with? 

I have a light touch I guess, and I like how tapping and bending is easier on the Ibbys. 

Should I go 6100 and not 6000 because 6000 is overkill? Or should I go full out 6000 like a boss? Is there a down side to 6000 or does the extra width and height just make it more awesome?

Here are the specs on the different wires:

Model Width Height 
6000 .118 .058
6100 .110 .055
6105 .090 .055  <----- what is on the guitar now


----------



## BenInKY (Aug 14, 2010)

Nobody?


----------



## rebell82 (Aug 14, 2010)

I have 6000 on my strat and it doesnt feel overkill to me. I have some ibbys too (6105 or 6140?) and honestly i dont notice that big difference.


----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 14, 2010)

I've got 6100 on my Strat and they're pretty comfy.

I did however play an Explorer owned by Tim Mills of Bareknuckle Pickups, his explorer was fretted with 6000 I believe and it felt fantastic. 

I say if you want to really dig into your strings with your fretting hand and do wild vibrato. Then I'd recommend the 6000's


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 14, 2010)

Personally, I wouldn't go for a wider but not taller fret. In the higher register, esp in a 25" scale length, it's only going to make less room for your fingers. In all honesty I'd just stick with the 6105 on there, because I think you could find better places for your cash. But if you had to change, I'd go all the way up to the 6000, otherwise I don't think it would make much positive difference.


----------

